# Replicating a Recipe - Nissan Chow Mein



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Nissin-Original-Teriyaki-Flavor-Noodles/dp/B00355I3RO

This is just a link to the product in case you aren't familiar with it.

I'm wondering how hard it would be to make my own? I don't like all the preservatives in this.

Just wondering if anyone here has tried it and if so what did you do?

I like "Chinese" food, and my preps are devoid of it. I think this would be an interesting inclusion.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

if you just stick with the noodles and veggies and get rid of the seasoning packet they are not that bad. I often replace the cooking liquid with home made stock and a bit of soy sauce and a bit of garlic(either powder or fresh). I have a spirooli machine that takes zucchini and makes long spaghetti strands out of it and we add that in with the noodles. 

or depending on your stash.. take cheap .10ramen noodles throw away the packet and add a bit of freeze dried cabbage/freeze dried corn/freeze dried chicken/any other freeze dried veggie you like and add any stock you like.. or a bit of oyster sauce or even hosin sauce.
and to top it off.. scramble an egg and plop on top.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to give it a try. 

I wish I had a break down of the spices they use.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mostly salt/msg/and a few spices/herbs. like ginger garlic maybe a bit of hot pepper and black pepper and a slew of artificial stuff. I'll try a bit of Google-foo and see if I can narrow it down more. 
you might want to try and do some searching on Miso.. I like the white best and sometimes that is the flavoring in many of the Asian noodle bowls that and kombu or dashi (both seaweeds).

ETA:I just checked and yup mostly, like 95% MSG you can actually buy it online. the other seasonings vary from variety to variety. 
AETA: I looked online and you can find miso/kombu and Dashi(instant even) at amazon and that will give you the Msg mouth feel too. I can have the natural MSG found in seaweeds but the chemically made stuff gives me many side effects like dry mouth/hives/mild seizures etc.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to try some things, but I'm trying to move away form the MSG. To much of it gives me a headache.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

find a good asian cookbook, preferably an older one that has good basic recipes, as opposed to assembly directions. Ginger, garlic, soy sauce are frequently used in asian cooking. Five spice powder is good but terribly over used by some, so everything tastes the same. Use it sparingly. For spicy, I use cayenne either dried & crushed, or powder (I love kung-pao anything, also hot and sour foods).


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give it a try.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been messing with the seasoning. 

I can't figure out the ratio of Beef bouillon to spice.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Austin, if you go to an Asian market, you can get the noodles plain. Use a cube of beef bullion, add onions, garlic salt, ginger and soy. Add veggies to taste.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

One cube was way to much. It's all I could taste. 

I'm going to move into granules and see if I can't get a closer amount volume wise to what comes in the pack.


----------

